# Mem freq detection problems



## velikigrizli (Sep 12, 2010)

I just assembled another PC and its DDR3 P43 MBO s775(asrock p43/svb3), 1333MHZ ddr3 ram and Dual core(pentium) FSB rated 800Mhz CPU 3Ghz

By default bios detects 200Mhz FSB and puts RAM to only 800Mhz.
Only way I can have DDR3 speed is by manually setting FSB to 333Mhz fsb: ram ratio ( to get)1333Mhz. If I put FSB 333Mhz , multiplier by 9. and all mem options AUTO. PC restarts 3 times and enters safe mode bios.
So only way it works is by manual setting (wondery why). With manual 333mhz, manual 9 multiplier, manual DRAM:FSB ratio(to effectively get 1333mhz ram) gives STABLE work.

I wonder can it damage anything in any way ? Because it is not overclocked CPU (it sill works at 3Ghz) and ram still works at natural frequency(its ddr3 1333) and MBO north bridge works inside rated limits(this mbo supports up to 1600mhz ram and up to 800mhz fsb)?

MBO is asrock P43/usb3

Is method above considered to be overclocking, after all when CPU works still at rated frequency and ram also. After all there are many DDR3 MBO-s that come with s775. Not many CPU with S775 have rated FSB above 200Mhz


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model Number of the RAM?


----------



## velikigrizli (Sep 12, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Brand & Model Number of the RAM?


KINGMAX Technology Inc.

like I said, manual setting and it works fine


----------

